# Finnegan the Gweat!



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

"Tis I, Sir Finn in my wittle snoozer car seat dat mommies got me...i mean got leila and me."  









"I stands tawl in my carseat!"(yes i habs a fuzzy on my face i was twying to chew mommies bwanket earlier heh heh.") 








"I is comfy in my car seat"








"and i is coot in my carseat"








"so comfys i could sweep"









"weiwa wikes it too, sos i gotta shares it"








"she finks she is cool in it"










"I weally weally wikes my carseat and if yous twies to steal it, I do's dis....."








"and i is tuff so don't eben twies it!"


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Such cuteness. I can't get over it. They are so adorable together!!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

thanks tracy  
I love taking pics of him, as he's soo much easier to get good pics of. It's so hard to get good pics of leila with all her black.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hahaha!! Finn is so damn cute!! So is Leila, they're so cute together. The story telling makes it so much fun. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Yessssss! Two of my favorites, back in action!! Never gets old! Such cuties!!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi once again i love the story words and pics your getting good at this thank you for the cuteness


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

those 2 make me want another Chi....


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh i love that face ! soooooo adorable


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG I can never get enough of your pics, so cute!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i just love these two awwwwww so cute x


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

thanks everyone. 
Jan you need to go for it!! Chico would be a fun playmate i bet


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hehe, love them! :love2:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Fin, you iz gweat, and beautiful too! : )


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Finn and Leila are so adorable!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Awww! Love the car seat. Thinking of getting one. Just think it would be a pain to take in and out all the time. Have you found that to be the case or no?


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Theyre a lush pair! Ok stupid moment but i could of swore Leila was pure black.. lol


----------



## Clementine (Jun 28, 2011)

I love the "fuzz" on Finn's face! It's like, "Mom, I look much cuter with your blanket on my face!".


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Two of the most adorable pups I've ever seen. Great pics and captions. They are so good together.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Your babies are way to cute.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I agree...they look so cute together. A total perfect match! ;D Love the carseat too!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG! Could they _BE _any cuter??!! (I don't think so.) Thanks for the story telling, Cheryl. Your captions are always wonderful!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Thanks!!!


----------



## lilly+rosey (Apr 6, 2011)

I love your chi's!!! They are SO stinkin' adorable! I love all the stories that you come up with that match the pictures. It really brings out their true personality


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Very, Very Cute!!!


----------

